# B13 ROCKER PANELS



## smackadilliack (Sep 3, 2004)

DOES ANYBODY MAKE WELD IN ROCKER PANEL REPLACEMENTS FOR B13??? BOTH SIDE ARE RUSTED THROUGH!! :banhump:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Kinda doubt it... If anyone does Id think itd be Keystone... NAPA is a resaler for them and should be able to tell ya... If not Ive got a junker in back I'll cut them out of...


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

rebuild them with fiberglass, much easier.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd suggest filling the inside of them in with expansion foam, that'll stop moisture from traveling inside of them, that'll also give you a backing to put duraglas on to repair the holes. I'm going to be doing this myself soon. I also plan to put a layer of woven fiberglass over the outside of the rockers. Then put duraglas over that to smooth them out and then paint, and put clear rockguard over the top. As for replacement rockers yes you can get them and they're not expensive either. Grab your phonebook, I'm sure there's some place local that can get them for you.


----------



## smackadilliack (Sep 3, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE INFO. I REALY DON'T CARE IF THE HOLES ARE FIXED. I AM PUTTING SIDE SKIRTS ON THE "BUZZ-BOMB" I HAVE CUT OUT ALL THE RUSTED AREAS. I JUST DON'T WANT IT BACK. IT THOUGHT I WOULD SPRAY EASTWOOD'S RUST ENCAPSULATOR BEHIND THE ROCKERS WITH A UNDERCOATING WAND. I LIKE THE FOAM IDEA. I'VE FILLED THE CENTER CONSOLE AND A-PILLARS WITH FOAM TO REDUCE NOISE. MY EXHAUST IS A SIDE EXIT, AND IT'S LOUD. MY WIFE BITCHES EVERTIME SHE'S IN THE CAR. WITH THE FOAM, THE BITCHING LEVEL IS SUBDUED. IF I DO THE FOAM AND RUST ENCAPSULATOR, DO I STILL NEED TO COVER/FILL THE HOLES??? :balls: 

SMOKE 'EM IF YA GOT 'EM...............


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

it would be advisavble to cover the holes to keep water out...but you dont necesarily have to build it up with fiberglass.

i dont know if you read the other thread on rocker panels but ill give my rundown again. this is how I fixed my rocker panels...

used an air grinder to remove all the rust. filled the hole in with expanding foam(name brand is 'greatstuff'), then i applied bondoglass(wich is a long strand fiberglass putty), then wet grated(when the bondo is nearly dry, take a grater to it and this will aid in evening/flattening it out. and repeated that twice more. then i applied the normal bondo and grated it again. then i applied another coat and sanded it...then primed and painted. took 2-3 days. but it looks MUCH better, and it does't look like i repaired anything...perfect.


----------

